# Quarter Sheets/Rump Warmers?



## SunnyK01 (Mar 15, 2010)

Do you guys use quarter sheets aka rump warmers in competitive rides? If so, how do you decide when to use them, when not to use them, when to roll them up during the ride? This weekend will be our first cool weather ride - supposedly in the low 50s with possible showers and I'm not sure if that would warrant a rump warmer or not. My mare is 18, in good condition, and we are planning on just doing the Novice 15 mile ride both Saturday and Sunday. Any advice will be appreciated!


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Personally, I have always found them to be more trouble than they are worth. No matter what its made from or how I attach it to my saddle, the damned thing slithers all over creation and I spent more of my time turned around adjusting it than anything else. But other people do seem to use them successfully, so I think I am just rump rug inept. :lol:

If I am at a ride and the weather is cool, I make sure to keep the blanket over her hindquarters while tacking up and even for the start of my warmup. Once we have been moving around for about 10 min, I will drop the blanket and then just make sure to keep moving after that until the ride starts. The the blanket goes back on her rump during holds.


----------



## SunnyK01 (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks Phantom!


----------



## clippityclop (Jul 12, 2012)

I do my first 10 miles with my homemade rump rug on the LD rides that are really cold. I make mine with fleece on the underside and a water repellent or tight weave type fabric (usually nylon) on the top side. If you can sew, check out the site called Suitability.com for a pattern.

And the trick to keep them from sliding all over is to sew heavy washers or fishing weights into the rear corners! ;-) Works like a charm.


----------



## endurancerdr (Sep 27, 2012)

SunnyK, If it's going to be cold and raining, I would definitely recommend using one. The ride I went to this past weekend was cold (not wet) and I had to pull mine out for the first time. Use one all the time in cold weather. Warm butts = no tightness in the rear end. I actually have two, one was made with ride tee shirts on the top with a fleece underside (for cold and dry conditions) and the other is for rainy wet cold weather which has Gore Tex on top and wool on the bottom. I highly recommend the wool if you can get one made with it as it can get wet and still keep your horse warm.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

I agree with Todd.

As you are moving out, your horse will warm up. During those walking stretches, the rump can chill and tighten. The last thing you need is for your horse to tie up on you.


----------

